# RIP,SImba & Prissy



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They were,both,my mother's dogs!.
I can't believe this and it's hitting me,like a ton of brick!.
3 Dogs,in 5 mths!.
Priska,then,last Friday,Simba and today,Prissy(our 1st,black/tan Hovawart)!.
All of you,RUN FREE,at the Rainbow Bridge!.
Simba,our Leonberger:




Prissy(black/tan Hovawart),nicknamed"THE DUCHESS":

Last pix,I took of her:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Golden&hovawart*

GOLDEN&HOVAWART

*I am so very sorry about Simba and Prissy.* Many times dogs that are very close seem to go to the Bridge close together.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So sorry for your recent losses. I agree that they always seem to pass in waves. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, no! I'm so so sorry. Run free and play hard with Priska (& Duke), Simba, and Prissy. I wish there was something I could say, but there's not. And so close with Priska's passing. Gosh, I'm sorry.

Give your mother a hug from me, okay? And, then hug yourself. And, please give Titus a big wet sloppy kiss.


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. So many losses of beautiful animals in such a short time.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

It doesn't seem much, but i want to say how sorry i am for your and your mother's loss. prayers coming your way
beth, moose and angel


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so so sorry...its so sad that they all passed so close together. My heart breakes for you and your Mom. How sad....but you have to remember they are all together waiting at the Bridge...thats what helps me deal with my losses. They are all beautiful dogs.... xxoo


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for all of your losses....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry for all the recent losses in your life. Sometimes we dont understand why it happens the way it does but one day the answer will come. Please give your Mom my condolences. May the love you shared help to comfort you in your time of grief. My heart really hurts for you. 
Run Free Simba and Prissy.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

We,really,had a ****** 6mths,with dogs and it's so hard to explain to kids!.
I know it's life but it doesn't make it,any easier!.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses .. that is really tough

Run free at the bridge all 3 Priska, Simba Prissy


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I lost 3 of my 4 pets(2 dogs one cat) In a year-between 2007 and 2008.So i understand your pain.It does seem to come in waves..Why-i don't know.Sorry for your losses.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass my condolences to your Mum, and for you too


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Children ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am truly sorry you and your mom have lost your lovely dogs and in such a short time! I would be devastated and have a hard time coping.

They were all beautiful.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, my Daughter loss her dogs within three weeks of each other in December. I know the pain your Mom and you are going through, please give her Hugs & Kisses from us, also Hugs & Kisses for you.
I will keep you and your Mom in my prayers.
June


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Children ~ Godspeed & Love


Love it!.
I would love it if you could,also,do one,for each of them!.
Thanks-you so much,Laurie


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry you and your Mum ,have had so much grief in such a short time.RIP Prissy, Simba and Priska.


----------

